# Software to REDUCE Mp3 File size??



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to reduce the size of my mp3 music to smaller size so its easier to upload. I 've used Mp3Fitness , which was good but the shareware date expired. It let me decrease the quality to reduce the size of the song. Just womdering if anyone recommends any other software, be it free or shareware, and where?


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

mysticwarrio said:


> Hi everyone! I'm trying to reduce the size of my mp3 music to smaller size so its easier to upload. I 've used Mp3Fitness , which was good but the shareware date expired. It let me decrease the quality to reduce the size of the song. Just womdering if anyone recommends any other software, be it free or shareware, and where?


Realizing, of course, that the more compressed a file is- the more sound quality loss there is- but here are two that I use:
Total Recorder: Very inexpensive-- but useful for a lot of things (well worth the $17.95)
http://www.highcriteria.com/

dBpowerAmp Music Converter-- free--
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/

Both of these use LAME codec:
http://www-users.york.ac.uk/~raa110/audacity/lame.html

letchworth


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Freeware Audacity ... http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
You can change the bit rate ... and a whole lot more.


----------

